# Vapor Canister Question



## ILK (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a 2008 Rogue and recently replaced the vapor canister purge valve due to the SES light code. I cleared the code and it has not returned, however there appears to be a vacuum noise coming from the vapor canister area. The noise appears when you accelerate. I checked the purge valve to ensure the hose was still connected and it was, is there other things I should verify? And how do I know if that canister may be faulty?

Thanks.


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Smoke test when the gas tank is between half tank and 3/4 full. And turn on the purge valve and then turn it off


----------

